# form 80 for spouse visa question



## mshawn (Oct 22, 2011)

HI guys

I have to fill up form 80 for spouse visa, can someone tell what to write in the question before first question regarding 

i am applying for visa for travel to australia two options suite me either 
" migrant or temporary residence"
since i am applying for both temporary and permanent spouse visa and since relationship is less than 2 years so chances are for temporary spouse visa, please suggest which option to choose, thanks


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Put permanent residency.


----------



## mshawn (Oct 22, 2011)

SarahM said:


> Put permanent residency.


i am applying from overseas and permanent residence option is for if i apply in australia

what you think i should select " migrant or temporary residence" for spouse visa
thanks


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Even if you're applying overseas, you need to put permanent residency. You will get a temporary visa that leads to PR, so that is your true intention actually. You are migrating to Australia, not simply staying for a couple of years.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

As aussiegirl said, it's about your intentions, meaning "migrant/permanent residency" since the partner visa is a combined application for temporary and permanent residency at once - you *are* applying for a permanent visa.


----------



## Amuhru (Apr 1, 2011)

*Form 80*

Hi there

I have submitted 175 application and have been contacted by CO to submit completed Form 80.

I am single but intend to marry a girl in future. The marriage might take place within around 1 year from now, which means there is no such legal or other form of arrangement. But natrually in future after marriage i would be inviting her to live with me or i might go for a prospective marriage visa.

Q18 on Form 80 requires info about the partner and it includes a term intended spouse. Should i include her name and details in this or just leave this blank.

Please advise.

Thnx


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Amuhru said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have submitted 175 application and have been contacted by CO to submit completed Form 80.
> 
> ...


Yes Australian immigration recognises fiances and de facto (unmarried) partners - you don't even need to be married for her to be a secondary applicant. Defiantely include her and it'll make things easier in the long run.


----------



## buddhini86 (Aug 9, 2012)

tick migrant. I checked with VFS when we did my husbands form 80


----------



## clmj512 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know whether immi will contact myself or/and my partner for the interview?


----------



## najam (Nov 29, 2012)

Dears,

I am applying for Skilled Independent 189 Visa from overseas. what option should i be selecting on the Form-80 ?

Migrant or Permanent Residency ..

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Najam -

The subclass 189 is a Permanent Residency visa, so you should select that option. Also, make sure you have the latest version of Form 80 - it was changed substantially on 24 November 2012.


----------



## najam (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Mark for your prompt response. I downloaded the Form-80 from my online Visa application page. I hope its the latest one.

Thanks
Najam


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Should be the current one - you can double check the form date at the very bottom of each page in very small print in the footer.


----------



## najam (Nov 29, 2012)

yup its the latest one .. design date 11/12 .. Many thanks


----------



## najam (Nov 29, 2012)

There are some other question in form-80 regarding travel to Australia , like contact no,address in Australia, intended date if arrival etcc ..

As im applying for just a skilled 189 visa , so dont know these above details now .. should i leave these question blank ?


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

You are not a resident yet so probably migrant


----------

